# Clearance Bin Alert!



## Dawn (Dec 12, 2013)

We have been working to come up with some new and exciting changes for the Clearance Bin. 
For starters, we're merging all of the International sub-forums into the main For Sale & Swap and Want Ads, Wishlist & CP Requests. 
To make the transition smooth, we ask that you please limit your posts to one thread in For Sale & Swap and one in Want Ads, Wishlist & CP Requests as per the Clearance Bin Guidelines.
If you need help removing any duplicates, or any other adjustments, please PM me. 
Going forward, please include in the title/subject of your post where you will be shipping from and where you ship to.
If you don't have your location shown in your profile, this is a great time to add it so members can see where you are from. 

Thanks for your cooperation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Dawn


----------



## Trigger (Dec 30, 2013)

Holstrom4 said:


> [COLOR=181818]We have been working to come up with some new and exciting changes for the Clearance Bin. [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]For starters, we're merging all of the International sub-forums into the main For Sale & Swap and Want Ads, Wishlist & CP Requests. [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]To make the transition smooth, we ask that you please limit your posts to one thread in For Sale & Swap and one in Want Ads, Wishlist & CP Requests as per the Clearance Bin Guidelines.[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]If you need help removing any duplicates, or any other adjustments, please PM me. [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Going forward, please include in the title/subject of your post where you will be shipping from and where you ship to.[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]If you don't have your location shown in your profile, this is a great time to add it so members can see where you are from. [/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]Thanks for your cooperation!   [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Dawn[/COLOR]


Thank you for this info. I can't wait till I earn these privileges.


----------



## Dawn (Dec 30, 2013)

Trigger said:


> Thank you for this info. I can't wait till I earn these privileges.


  You should have access, please PM me if you don't.  Thanks!


----------



## nmurray880 (Jan 9, 2014)

Who do I contact about these privileges?  I think I should have clearance to the clearance bin but I can't find it


----------



## Dawn (Jan 9, 2014)

nmurray880 said:


> Who do I contact about these privileges? I think I should have clearance to the clearance bin but I can't find it


  Your settings show you have access.  Please follow this link and if you can't view it, please PM me.  http://www.specktra.net/f/163/clearance-bin
  Thanks!


----------

